
Observable: Introduction to Notebooks - catacombs
https://beta.observablehq.com/@mbostock/introduction-to-notebooks
======
Dryken
Any reason to choose observable instead of jupyter ? A feature comparison
matrix would be nice.

~~~
maxmcd
Here's the initial writeup on Observable:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ct2nne...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ct2nnekxn6sJ:https://observablehq.com/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

And source: [https://github.com/observablehq/notebook-
stdlib](https://github.com/observablehq/notebook-stdlib)

------
crashmetrics
I'm wondering about secure dbi connections with gigabytes of data behind a
firewall followed by not crashing the browser. For me if observablehq has this
covered then going the observablehq route over any type of notebook would be
pretty close to ideal over anything I currently use.

